# cryo within the global



## misstigris (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello-
I am needing help in billing the following scenario.

Original DOS pt comes in and has plantar wart treated w cryo. Pt is informed to call if pain, drainage, etc. follow up in 1 week. Pt schedules f/u before leaving the office in 8 days.

8days post op pt comes in for appt, still having pain and has plantar wart treated w cryo again. pt is instructed to call if symptoms and follow up in 1wk. pt schedules appt for 7 days later.

7 days later pt comes in for f/u appt, again has cyro to plantar wart. instructed to f/u if symptoms f/u appt in 1 wk. Pt schedules f/u appt 6 days later

6days later pt presents and has another cyro treatment to the same wart.

How do I bill these w/n the global. 

2/24 17110
3/3 ?
3/10 ?
3/16?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 5, 2010)

*Modifier needed*

Look in CPT Appendix A Modifiers for the description of Mod 58.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## misstigris (Apr 6, 2010)

so, on the second DOS I would post the 17110 w mod 58. Would that be the same on both the 3rd and 4th visits? I'm getting confused with the global period. (would they be looking at the 3rd visit to be in the global period for the first visit or the second)?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2010)

misstigris said:


> so, on the second DOS I would post the 17110 w mod 58. Would that be the same on both the 3rd and 4th visits? I'm getting confused with the global period. (would they be looking at the 3rd visit to be in the global period for the first visit or the second)?



Correct.  Add modifier 58 to the subsequent procedures.  The global period restarts with each subsequent procedure. (*For modifier 58*)


----------

